# Dell 1905FP Monitor "no power"



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

I have the monitor in subject that won't power up. I've done some self tests and its not either of the cables. Its gets power because the sound bar has power as the little blue light is on but when I unplug the power cord the light goes out. Its a shame it won't work. I wondered if there was any way to service the monitor or am I just out of luck? :sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does another monitor work with the same PC? It would probably be cheaper to replace it than paying to have it repaired......if it's repairable.


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

At this point I don't have another monitor. I was hoping to avoid buying another one. Currently I am posting from a small netbook.


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

UPDATE: I acquired an old tube monitor and hooked it up. Rebooted and Win XP splash screen appeared then the screen went black. Rebooted into safe mode and pc booted up completely. Does this indicate a graphics card failure? On another note I hooked up the LCD monitor to my netbook and it didn't work. I hooked the tube monitor to the netbook and it worked fine. Is it possible my graphics card and LCD monitor both took a dump at the same time?


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

UPDATE #2: Turns out initially the tube monitor wouldn't work as the pc resolution settings were set beyond the tube monitors capability. Once I booted into "Enable VGA" mode the pc recognized this and adjusted the display settings accordingly. The tube monitor now functions properly when the pc is booted normally. To rule out that possibly the LCD monitor still works and that my display settings were possibly just jacked up I shut down the PC, hooked up the LCD monitor and rebooted. Still the LCD monitor was dead. This way I am almost 100% sure the LCD monitor is the problem. As my desk now looks like a display in a museum I will commence shopping for a new LCD monitor!


----------



## computer clinic (Dec 5, 2011)

dear sir my dell 1905fp 19 lcd monitor no power


----------



## Mrmars (Nov 13, 2004)

I ended up recycling mine and I purchased a new monitor...


----------

